# Any one going out for squirrels today?



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

I am going out here after while.:chillin:


----------



## stickbow42 (Jul 11, 2009)

I went out this morning. Took my 4 year old daughter. I did manage to get two shots with the longbow. But I missed. But had a great time out there with my daughter. She had her little bow and it was a blast.


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

Good job man. I never made it out. I went and picked up some new arrows,broadheads,made a few mock scrapes and what not. It was a little on the warm side also. I figured the skeeters would be bad. Oh well I will go out tomorrow


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

a lot fewer squirrels this year.... One squirrel and a grouse.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I found a new spot last winter and the squirrels weren't wise to hunters. I cleaned em out pretty good. This year there seems to even more than last year, but they're much wiser. 

I've been out twice so far this year. Big goose egg! Will go out again tomorrow.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Gave it a pass for the youth hunters in the woods this weekend. I hope to get out sometime this week. I just got my HMR17 dialed in and looking to see how she does.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Burr! It's cold, windy and rainy here today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------

